# {H} Spave Wolves {W} $$ to help a good cause!



## Titustc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all. I know that over the past few days we all seen the shocking tragedy that has happen in Japan. After talking recently with my girlfriend about people helping and doing their part to help fellow people. I have decided to get rid of the space wolves that I have. I have been trying to trade them recently, but I figured that I would put them up on eBay and take what they sell for and donate it. I know that it will no be a great amount but any little bit will help. It is a great addition to any Space Wolves army. Or if you want to start a new army. So please everyone take a look and if you can please help out and help others.

Included in the army is:

HQ:
Logan Grimnar 
Ragnar Blackmane 

TROOPS/ELITES: 
28 Blot Pistols/Chainsword 
10 Boltguns/Chainsword 
7 Plasma Gun/Chainsword 
3 Boltguns/Power Fist 
3 Bolt Pistol/Power Fist 
3 Storm Bolters/Chainsword 
3 Bolt Pistols/Power Sword 
2 Boltgun/Power Sword 
2 Plasma Guns 
1 Twin Lighting Claws 
Scouts - 6 Bolt Pistols/Heavy Bolter/Boltgun/Shotgun/Power Fist 
Long Fans - 2 Lascannon/3 Heavy Bolters 


1 Games Workshop Small Case 
1 Space Wolves Codex

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110664920988


----------

